# magnesium bow



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

i am jsut asking you a simple question, 
what are the difference between Magnesium and other riser?
anything else than their low price or low weight?
are they more fragile? and are theyre any other company than hoyt to make some?


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

In theory, the machined aluminum riser is more precisely made and stronger than its magnesium counterpart.


----------



## Brick (Jul 23, 2004)

alexvpaq said:


> and are theyre any other company than hoyt to make some?


I believe the Samick Mizar and Agulla risers are also Magnesium--there may be others as well.

e.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Before machined aluminum, many risers were made from cast magnesium. The GM is the perfect example of that. The difference in performance? Unless your a world class shooter, I highly doubt your scores are going to jump significantly from shooting a GM to shooting a Matrix or X-Factor.


----------



## Rich (Sep 9, 2002)

The magnesium riser handles vibration differently. They are stiffer, than most machined risers, at least that is the case with the Hoyt GM. 
Also, most magnesium risers have no limb tip alignment adjustment. 
Durability is not usually an issue.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*The WAYBACK machine...*

Mag risers date back to the early 70's. When the compound was in it's infancy they were made with wood or wood laminated risers. In an attempt to go to a lighter bow some manufacturers tried cast aluminum. These were lighter but many showed weakness. They then hit on the Magnesium riser with it's lighter and stronger charactoristics. 

Recurves followed when they went big time into the takedown style. If memory serves me Bear archery was one of the first with their high quality line and their cheap 76er line of takedowns back in the mid 70's. 

Machined aluminum weren't a high volume option until modern CNC machines were developed that could drasticly cut down the machining time.

I've heard now that (I think it is Bear) is using an extrusion to make risers. With the new large extrusion machines they are getting an aluminum extrusion with the basic side profile of the riser. This is then sliced into the thichness of a riser and then minimal machining is needed to get a finished riser for paint or anodizing.

Hope my memory serves me well.

Tom


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

fine those answer came faster than on other forum.... but do the money saved on the riser worth the prices?? because i am doing comp but not at high level! lol not a pro too... but working and working is the key ! if i am paying around 200$on a eclipse riser, should i try to putt more and go on a aluminium machined riser? and im shooting with a crappy pse optima will the change be better or badder... and maybe taking some challenger craft limbs and here anothe question does it worth the pric for the carbon challenger?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> because i am doing comp but not at high level! lol not a pro too... but working and working is the key ! if i am paying around 200$on a eclipse riser, should i try to putt more and go on a aluminium machined riser?


I think the eclipse for about $200 is a great option for a LOT of shooters in your situation. Had they had the eclipse out two years ago, I have no doubt that's what I would have been shooting.

I have shot a lot of magnesium risers, both compound (back in the day) and more recently many older Hoyt TD recurves. I love the feel of those TD-2 and TD-3 risers. Not nearly as stiff as the GM, but then they aren't built with the "I-beam" construction that the GM has (which is where it gets it's stiffness).

I would think that right now the Eclipse riser and Carbon Challenger limbs would have to be the best bow for the money available. Don't see why that combination wouldn't be capable of 1300 in the right hands.

Oh, and as far as the limb alignment and the cast magnesium risers go, from the pictures I've seen, it appears as though GT solved this issue as well. I believe the Eclipse is using the same dowel alignment system as their alum. risers? Brilliant.

John.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

thanks for your help john yes it might be pretty affordable, much more than the helix with some G3 !!! lol but yes it can be pretty good!!

i was just searching other people opinion but i will wait untill this summer if i have to buy a bow(i will have some more money i think....) Low budget... teen aren't rich... maybe i can ask it for xmas lol! already got everything else i need , good sight ,good arrow rest etc.

just the bow and later a stab! yes... money....
:tongue: 

by the way i will send a serious warning to every pse customer inside quebec.... 
watch out.... pse isn't the fastest delivering company in quebec.... 4 stpid month for a pair of limbs (the third one) all the other were twisted...
serious problem i ever sawed an optima without twisted limbs even in some comp....


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't expect Hoyt to be much faster.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

yes maybe hoyt wont be as fast but pse send me my optima in 2 weeks....
and the second pair of limbsin 2 weeks.... but now ... 4 months?? there is a little problem...
and by the way i asked to one guy of pse staff (the guy whos answering to our question) he said to me: pff you should have paid more if you were asking for quality... (saying like: you sholud have bought the x-factor if u were asking for services...) or another good thing... a guy send is compound bow one year ago and he never seen it again... they said they lost it....
he is still waiting...


----------

